# Stopping ciggies



## Etrigan (Nov 21, 2013)

Started at 16 with a Spanish brand called Ducados - donkey poop tobacco! It was so bad I can't believe how hard I tried to become a smoker! Quit in January 2006.

Started again during the recovery phase of my ex leaving me early last year. And I actually enjoyed it up until a few months ago. Tried quitting but nicotinel patches never stuck and it didn't feel right. 

Got some new patches and disgusting gum in from the States and quit 5 days ago.

3 days ago my eldest son who has lived with his mother for 4 years has got in touch and will move to live with me. I think the whole thing has just hit me. Had a menthol smoke 10 mins ago with a beer at home. It tasted bad and made me a bit dizzy. The ciggie not the beer!

I got one ciggie left so I'm thinking just smoke the bloody thing and put it into perspective - 2 ciggies in 5 days ain't bad going.

It hasn't been particularly difficult up to this moment - reconnecting with my son and having a beer without the company of my current partner. She is studying MA part-time and is at college tonight.

Funny how things turn out.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

You want to quit smoking for good? Read "Stop Smoking the Easy Way" by Allen Carr. It will reverse engineer you mind concerning smoking. I started smoking at age 12(swiped them from my mom). I smoked well into my 40's. My W smoked as well. We both gave up and never looked back. Been six years. It happened with just one reading of the book by Allen Carr.

One point Mr. Carr makes is cigarettes do not relieve stress. They cause stress. Case and point, you are here posting and stressing cigarettes. Free yourself of that crap. Read the book.


----------

